# Design interior of tow behind construction trailer



## Dave mason (Feb 26, 2011)

I've purchased a 14' job trailer to tow behind my pick up. I'd like to install sheving for basic constructin tools, a genarator, mig welder, air commpresser, air nailers an overhead ladder rack, etc. Does anyone have any ideas how to design a trailer that makes efficiant use of space. the generator, mig welder, and compresser would be mounted stationary, Thanks Dave [email protected]


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Lots of stuff on this. Do a search or look under the vehicle section and the tool section.

I just posted some pics of my 14' trailer.


----------



## TheSidingGuy (Jan 25, 2008)

Dave mason said:


> I've purchased a 14' job trailer to tow behind my pick up. I'd like to install sheving for basic constructin tools, a genarator, mig welder, air commpresser, air nailers an overhead ladder rack, etc. Does anyone have any ideas how to design a trailer that makes efficiant use of space. the generator, mig welder, and compresser would be mounted stationary, Thanks Dave [email protected][/
> 
> Start with your main working area and go from there.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Look here:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/job-site-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-48819/


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have the same sized trailer in 7ft wife flat front. With the items you mentioned inside it there won't be much walking/work space.

Right now here's what's in mine,
small electric air compressor
small gas generator
pressure washer
diesel hot box
all in one steamer (700lbs on wheels)
two fold up ladders
several cans of diesel, gas, and antifreeze
built in shelve which is loaded up fairly well

There's no room left!!!

My partner in steaming has the same equipment but he uses a 8x28ft enclosed trailer. He's got a fridge, microwave, large tool box, and enough equipment to side and roof a house.


----------

